

Tako: a functional web framework for Node.js - crabasa
https://github.com/mikeal/tako

======
lukifer
Dear framework/library authors: please, _please_ take 30 sec to write two
sentences that describes why your library exists, and why I would want to use
it instead of the alternatives. (Note: "I made this for myself and you
probably shouldn't use it" is perfect acceptable.)

I do like what I see here, but the number of Node.js modules and frameworks
keeps exploding, and picking amongst them is becoming more and more difficult.

~~~
pufuwozu
_my thoughts about web frameworks are actually a web framework now
:)<https://t.co/zLF9yXBH*>

<https://twitter.com/mikeal/status/174329057188642817>

------
tmcw
This could use a bit of README magic, yes - and especially a better
explanation of how this is functional. Sure, it's chainy, but I'm seeing a lot
of free variables in this example.

